# Mag Modder wanted



## las3r (Sep 21, 2011)

hey guys im looking for a good modder to make me a 1D mag using xpg-r5 emitter 

i have few host to use... that needs cut ect.....and be able to fit a fivemega 4aa battery holder into it 

materials i have 

mag host 
heatsinks 
wire
emitter 
battery holder 
2 drivers 

so if interested please pm me with price quote thanks


----------

